# Need Help Now!



## marie0977 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm not only new to this forum, but I'm also a new goldie owner. My husband got Chewie about 6 months ago, and already we're at a crossroad and aren't sure what to do. Chewie chews on everything, he plays too roughly with my pug, and he just recently started to piddle over our air conditioning vent and on the carpet. Because we can't trust him alone we have to crate him when we leave home. This isn't a problem now, but I'm starting law school soon, so Chewie may be crated for 8 hours or more in a day. We don't have a fenced-in yard for him to run around in, and my husband thinks that we should just get rid of Chewie b/c he might be happier at a home w/a large yard and w/someone who leads an active lifestyle. I would like to try and keep Chewie, but would he really be better off in another home?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

What kind of excercise does he get?? do you guys take him for long walks and stuff? I sometimes have to leave my fosters crated while i am work but I make sure they get plenty of excercise. 

do you get him to stop chewing on whatever hes not supposed to and give him something he can chew on??


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Young goldens needs lots of exercise, but it doesn't have to be during the day. You can go for long walks/runs before or after school and work, and perhaps arrange for a pet sitter to do a middle of the day walk. That will go a long way toward helping with the chewing and piddling issues. It sounds like Chewie may be bored and has too much pent up energy. 

The other question is how much formal training he's gotten. You might all benefit from at least a level one obedience class. If you have an evening once a week you can spare, you or your husband might also enjoy getting Chewie involved with agility or flyball. Even once a week will do a lot toward calming him down. 

We have had 3 goldens, two from puppyhood, and I can tell you first hand that you don't have to lead a particularly active lifestyle to enjoy life with a golden. But just as your doctor will tell you to get 1/2 hour to an hour a day of exercise, that much will also be good for Chewie. If you can find something to enjoy together, it will benefit all of you.

By the way, we went years without a fenced yard and had to make do with always having our dogs on leash when outside. It's not difficult to exercise them. It just takes a little creativity.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

it's so sad and you guys didn't think of this before you got him.

do you really want help with his problems or were you hoping someone here would take him?


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*If hubby wants to get rid of him*

If hubby wants to get rid of him, and you are starting law school, with the absence of training at least not spoken about on your post, I believe you
should find "Chewie" the best new home as soon as possible.

Yes goldens can be trained without a fence, and older pups can be crated for longer periods but if you stop and consider Chewie, he is not
out of puppy hood yet, many hours in a crate would just be asking for the same behavior you have expressed your concern about.
He sounds like he needs attention, training and direction, not just love.
Pups do need allot more than an adult and it does not sound like that is posssible in your home.

Where are you located?
Maybe there is a rescue close to you that could help you find a great home for him. A donation on your part to cover his needs and replacement
and maybe a training class which he should have already had would both benefit Chewie and give you peace of mind knowing you did what was best for the pup.

Chewie needs attention and diversion from chewing on things he should not.

I hope you are able to make the best decision for Chewie and yourselves.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Previous answers are all good. He is just a puppy, the chewing on things, and not being reliably house trained are all normal. You do have to spend considerable time working with him to teach him what is appropriate to chew on and to teach him to potty only outside. 

If you have the time and the committment to training and giving him the exercise he needs, in the mornings or evenings, then you CAN make this work.

But, I'm betting law school is going to take every waking moment in and out of class. Your husband may be right, finding Chewie another home may well be the best solution for you and for him.

Please consider it carefully, you love him and want the best for him. If the best for him is with you, then you really need to set up a schedule that will provide consistent exercise and training for Chewie. If the best for him is a new home, contact the Golden Retriever rescues in your area and ask them to take him. They will find him a wonderful home.

You can find a listing of Golden Retriever rescues on these websites:

Local Rescues Main

Golden Find Golden Retriever National Rescue Map - at the Land of PureGold


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Unless you can get a pet sitter or someone to visit your puppy during the day to let him out of his crate,then it might be an idea to rehome him. Seems like once you go to Law School you will not have the time to train your puppy like you would have wanted to, or need to.
Where about are you located??? Some people on here work for rescues & they might be able to advise you, or someone on here might be interested in adopting him from you.


----------



## marie0977 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Chewie cont.*

No, I didn't really post this in the hopes that someone here would want to take him in. I just want to make sure that we do what's best for Chewie.

Currently, Chewie doesn't get a lot of exercise. My husband is a doctor and is usually tired when he gets home, so he doesn't really do much with Chewie. I play with him, but we don't really go on good long walks. 

He's been in some training classes, so he has the basics mastered. In terms of chewing, he has tons of toys and rawhide bones. If we catch him chewing on something we do correct him and give him a toy instead. The problem is that he would chew on things when we didin't put him in a crate. Once when we took the pug out to potty Chewie almost destroyed a dvd, and we weren't even outside for 3 minutes. He's also destroyed my husband's pager, a blockbuster dvd, and ate the back cover to one of my law books.

We have looked into taking Chewie to a rescue org, but they're all at least 2 hours away, and even if we take him there we've been told that he'll have to be in a shelter until they find him a foster family. 

This is all very frustrating. I enjoy Chewie and think he will eventually be a good family dog. I guess I'm waiting for divine intervention to reveal what to do with Chewie.


----------



## marie0977 (Aug 3, 2007)

I live in Ohio, right outside of Dayton.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

We learned the hard way as well about chewing things they aren't supposed to. Denali is famous for his total destruction of items when we aren't watching. Luckily, he doesn't counter surf, so everything we don't want chewed on gets put up where he can't (or won't) reach it. He chewed up a lot of things, and still does every one in a while, but it is much better now that we keep things out of his reach. It sounds like you know what to do when you catch him, but the hardest part is getting them to a point where you can trust them alone in the house. Denali is 3 and we are just getting to the point where he doesn't stay in his crate while we are at work. Sometimes the crate is the best place for a puppy when he can't be supervised. I'm sure you will make the right decision for your family!

Just out of curiosity, how old is Chewie?


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Sounds like your husband made the mistake of getting a Golden Retriever puppy that just dosent fit your lifestyles at all!! 
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## marie0977 (Aug 3, 2007)

Chewie is 7 months old. Everyone tells me they're great dogs after 2 or 3 years, but that's a LONG TIME...


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

marie0977 said:


> Chewie is 7 months old. Everyone tells me they're great dogs after 2 or 3 years, but that's a LONG TIME...


Yes, it is. But it is worth it if you think you can give him what he needs until then. Why did you decide to get a golden?


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes what are you going to do for the next 2 1/2 years?? 
If your willing to have a trainer,walker, or pet sitter come in during the day then it could work I suppose. I know if will be a hard decision for you but youll have to decide what will be best for Chewie in the end.


----------



## marie0977 (Aug 3, 2007)

it sounds awful, but my husband got a goldie b/c we already had a pug and he wanted a more "manly" dog in the house. Of course, neither of us realized how different it would be to care for a goldie as opposed to a pug.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Please dont "get rid" of him....surrender him to a Golden Rescue.....there are plenty of people here that can guide you in that process. Goldens need way too much exercise to be crated 8 hours a day would be abusive. Getting a Golden is a big commitment..more so that other breeds, Im sorry for Chewie that this wasnt explained to you by his breeder. Surrendering him while hes young would be an emotional plus for Chewie.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

marie0977 said:


> it sounds awful, but my husband got a goldie b/c we already had a pug and he wanted a more "manly" dog in the house. Of course, neither of us realized how different it would be to care for a goldie as opposed to a pug.


It's hindsight now, but that's why researching a specific breed is so important. What you are experiencing now is unfortunately why so many dogs find themselves homeless: people are surprised when the cute puppy starts exhibiting traits that come naturally to it. 

You can do a couple of things: read everything you can get your hands on about goldens and make a life-long commitment to Chewie to give him what he needs; or you can find your local golden rescue group and ask if they have room in their program for you to surrender him. 

Please don't consider any other options. If your golden group asks you to wait for a few weeks until they have a foster home available, please do this rather than surrender him to a group that may not be as familiar with his needs. 

One last thing: if you wind up surrendering him, the best thing you can do is spread the word among family and friends about the importance of researching pets before they are brought into your household. 

I hope you don't think I'm coming down on you, because I'm honestly not. A lot of people fall into the same pitfall. Sadly, it's the pets who suffer. You are looking out for Chewie's welfare, which is the best thing you can do! Good luck and please let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

It is pretty obvious your husband didnt do the research as someone else had said. If you are not going to get a pet sitter or dog walker,then the answer is what everyone else has said above. Locate a golden retriever rescue and let them know of your decision and if they are full, let them know you will keep him until they can get a foster for him to go to. It sounds like your lifefstyles are just too busy for him right now and the best thing, if you are not going to make some changes is to surrender him. If you are going to surrender, try contacting Golden Retrievers In Need out there in Ohio. They are pretty good about getting fosters pretty quickly but they always seem to have so many but they are great to deal with also. They can work with you I am sure if you explain your situation. Good luck with whatever you decide and I am truly sorry you are having a problem. But like everyone said, Goldens need plenty of exercise and attention.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

can I jump in with a similar kind of question?
At the moment, I'm home with Bailey most of the day and he hasn't been left alone in his crate any longer than 3 hours. Soon I'll have to get back to work which means everyone in the house will be gone from 8am til the first person comes home at 3pm. Is that too long in the crate?
When we are home, he gets plenty of exercise and is the centre of attention getting played with. He would still get 2 walks a day and longer walks on the weekend. He can't be left inside since he's still not 100% housetrained and has a tendency to find things to chew he shouldn't be chewing, even if we ARE home!!

Would a run type thing outside be better for him? Or is the crate ok?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

woodysmama said:


> Please dont "get rid" of him....surrender him to a Golden Rescue.....there are plenty of people here that can guide you in that process. Goldens need way too much exercise to be crated 8 hours a day would be abusive. Getting a Golden is a big commitment..more so that other breeds, Im sorry for Chewie that this wasnt explained to you by his breeder. Surrendering him while hes young would be an emotional plus for Chewie.


I agree with this advice 100%. He is still young enough that it wouldn't be as hard on him as if would be in a year or so. Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

MisterBailey said:


> can I jump in with a similar kind of question?
> At the moment, I'm home with Bailey most of the day and he hasn't been left alone in his crate any longer than 3 hours. Soon I'll have to get back to work which means everyone in the house will be gone from 8am til the first person comes home at 3pm. Is that too long in the crate?
> 
> Would a run type thing outside be better for him? Or is the crate ok?


How old is Bailey? My pup is 12 wks and she is awake and playful for approx. 2 hrs each morning then she sleeps the rest of the morning. Around lunch time she has another burst of energy for an hour or so and then goes back to sleep until 3:30 or so. Are you able to get someone to come in around noon to take him out to play and pee/poo? It would be a lot easier on your mind to know that he is snoozing peacefully while you are at work.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> How old is Bailey? My pup is 12 wks and she is awake and playful for approx. 2 hrs each morning then she sleeps the rest of the morning. Around lunch time she has another burst of energy for an hour or so and then goes back to sleep until 3:30 or so. Are you able to get someone to come in around noon to take him out to play and pee/poo? It would be a lot easier on your mind to know that he is snoozing peacefully while you are at work.


He is 4 1/2 months. He is starting to sleep less and less during the day and usually sleeps more in the afternoon. My Dad works not too far away and could come home during his lunch time for the first little while, but his day won't always allow for him to leave the office. 
I'm dreading having to leave him for so long, so I'd love to have that peace of mind!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with Brinkleysmom and everyone else. It sounds like the best thing for Chewie. I would aso donate some money to them for his care and keep him until the rescue can take him. You will both be busy for the next couple of years it sounds like so a new dog is the last thing you need. It is great that you want to do the best thing for Chewie and not just thinking of yourself. Good luck.


----------



## marie0977 (Aug 3, 2007)

I think we're going to surrender him to SICSA, which is supposed to be a really good org in the area. I'll tell ya, though, I don't remember feeling this bad in a long time. This suck


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Please dont feel bad about your decision. You are doing the right thing for him and I know you will miss him but in the long run you both will be better. Is the SICSA a golden rescue? I would go with a golden rescue that way you know he will be getting a good home with someone familiar with the breed and not somoeone that picks him because he is cute. Good luck and remember you are a good mommy to him since you are thinking of him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

marie0977 said:


> I think we're going to surrender him to SICSA, which is supposed to be a really good org in the area. I'll tell ya, though, I don't remember feeling this bad in a long time. This suck


Please be sure and ask this organization point blank if they are a no-kill shelter. You would not want to surrender him anywhere there is the chance he could be put to sleep. This is why we are encouraging you to surrender him to a Golden Rescue. He will be cared for until a home is found for him, even if it means being in a kennel for a time at least he will be safe.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

marie0977 said:


> I think we're going to surrender him to SICSA, which is supposed to be a really good org in the area. I'll tell ya, though, I don't remember feeling this bad in a long time. This suck


Please please surrender him to a Golden Retriever rescue in your area. They are experts in dealing with this breed & will be able to find a great home for him.


----------



## marie0977 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for your help, advice, and words of encouragment everyone.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

The SICSA is NOT a golden retriever rescue and I really think you should surrender him to a golden rescue. No matter how good a shelter is, it is not a rescue and he will not get the care and treatment he deserves. Please think about the Golden Retriever In Need rescue and hook up with them or another Golden rescue out there. If need be I can make some phone calls to help on this if you like. But I think he should be at a golden rescue. If I am not mistaken, SISCA is more for strays than anything else and they do both cats and dogs. They are in Kettering I think.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Um, what about contacting the breeder? Or, in the case of this dog, are we using the term "breeder" loosely?

If the breeder won't take the dog, I agree that an area Golden rescue is the much better choice.

-S


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would also check with the lab rescue in Cincinatti Labrador Retriever Rescue of Cincinnati, Inc.
also in Delta, OH 
http://www.gr-rescue.org/
Stay in a retriever group. That site you listed looks to be for stray dogs and YOUR dog is not. If you are really concerned with her to get a great home where she is loved for the breed (not everyone knows like you did) than go with a golden or lab rescue. Brinkleysmom knows people and it sounds like she is willing to help you get her there. Think of her.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I would also check with the lab rescue in Cincinatti Labrador Retriever Rescue of Cincinnati, Inc.
> also in Delta, OH
> Golden Retriever Rescue Resource
> Stay in a retriever group. That site you listed looks to be for stray dogs and YOUR dog is not. If you are really concerned with her to get a great home where she is loved for the breed (not everyone knows like you did) than go with a golden or lab rescue. Brinkleysmom knows people and it sounds like she is willing to help you get her there. Think of her.


Thanks so much Carol. Your right. I do know people out there in several rescues. And your right about SISCA is shelter for strays and takes in both cats and dogs. I just think he should be going to a golden retriever rescue.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I also thought of the Ohio meetup later this month. Maybe a rescue group person or volunteer is going you could meet up with them there. It is going to be in Columbus OH. Go to the thread OHIO Meetup and maybe someone could help you. I also posted on that thread to see if anyone would be interested in helping you. So you may be getting a PM from someone.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

PLEASE use a golden retreiver rescue!!!! All-breed rescues simply are not as well-versed into the needs of a specific breed meaning he could wind up in a home where they too don't have the right expectations. You certainly don't want him shuffled from home to home, or worse. What if the new owners decide to just abandon him? 

Using a golden retriever rescue will give you more peace of mind because they know the right questions to ask.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed the group the OP said she is surrendering to, they are NOT a no-kill shelter. This is the reply:

_Unfortunately SICSA does have to euthanize due to health issues or_
_behavioral issues. We do not like to but sometimes it is necessary._
_If you have any other questions, please feel free to call 927-294-6505._
_Andie Lloyd_
_Customer Service and Adoptions Coordinator_
_SICSA _
_2600 Wilmington Pike_
_Kettering OH 45419_
_SICSA Kettering Ohio_
_[email protected]_
_(937) 294-6505 ext. 14_


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I emailed the group the OP said she is surrendering to, they are NOT a no-kill shelter. This is the reply:
> 
> _Unfortunately SICSA does have to euthanize due to health issues or_
> _behavioral issues. We do not like to but sometimes it is necessary._
> ...


Even true no kill shelters and rescues WILL euthanize for health or behavioral issues. This place might still be a "no kill"..
To the OP, I have a 4 year old greyhound mix, a 4 year old beagle mix, and a golden who will be 2 on aug 25th. I work at least 8 hours every day, the golden and the beagle still need to be crated while I am gone. They have no problem with it. I do have a fenced back yard, but I will be honest when I say that none of my dogs get regular walks on leashes. Today was an extra long day. I worked for 8 hours and Eric had to repair the company dump truck, so he wasn't home either, until I was. All 3 dogs are laying on the couch right beside me, content as can be. You can have a dog and a life and a regular work schedule. I don't recommend getting rid of your dog. There are too many out there already that need homes, you don't need to add another one.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*marie0977*

I am posting here and also sending you another email.
You probably will not be back here now,but if you see this please
reconsider your decision if it really "sucks" in your opinion.

You may have taken the advise you received here wrong and your pup may just end up paying for it.
If you have not surrendered him yet, please consider other options that have been given here.
I also emailed you about training for this pup, as central Ohio is not that far from here.

You came on here for advise, please consider the advise given.
Your pup should not have to pay the price for your husband not doing his homework before buying this pup.

You do not owe us, you do however owe it to that pup.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I stand corrected. It was another one looking to surrender their golden. Not this person. I apologize folks. I have quite a few that have PM'd me in the last few days about rescue. So this person did not PM me and I am so sorry for getting hopes up.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> She did PM me and we are working it out with GRIN so lets hope the pup has a chance. I will keep you posted if she doesnt.


Wonderful news!


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Chewie's new home*

I wanted everyone to see this. The discussion was in our OHIO Meet up so those who do not read that thread because not from OH...Here is the last post.....

Chewie will be going to his new home tonite. Heidi36oh is picking him up around 6. :artydudearty2:arty::headbang2:thanks::kiss:


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

good thing that chewie found his new home!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi is?????????????? OMG thats wonderful!!!! She has Jack right?..and another Golden too......OMG Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO relieved! HEIDI U ROCK GIRL!!!!!!


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Chewie*

yeah...and peanut...the same age as chewie...I can not wait to see the pictures. She was going to try to post some tonite.....YEAHHHHHH


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh Im soo happy for Chewie!! Just look what happens on this forum wonderful news


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Heidi!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

marie0977 said:


> No, I didn't really post this in the hopes that someone here would want to take him in. I just want to make sure that we do what's best for Chewie.
> 
> Currently, Chewie doesn't get a lot of exercise. My husband is a doctor and is usually tired when he gets home, so he doesn't really do much with Chewie. I play with him, but we don't really go on good long walks.
> 
> ...


Rehome him - find a good rescue and work with them on finding him a home where his needs will be met. Otherwise you are going to be creating a dog who is frustrated and misbehaved...and as he gets bigger that will only make him tougher to deal with. Please call your local rescue.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Rehome him - find a good rescue and work with them on finding him a home where his needs will be met. Otherwise you are going to be creating a dog who is frustrated and misbehaved...and as he gets bigger that will only make him tougher to deal with. Please call your local rescue.


 
Well I posted before reading the whole thread - so glad Chewie has found a new home!!!


----------



## marie0977 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Chewie*

I wanted to say thank you again to everyone for their encouragement, and especially to Sholley and Heidi for ensuring that Chewie got the home (and siblings) that he truly deserves. I'm glad to have stumbled across this site in a time of need. Thanks again...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you found the forum as well, and that through it Chewie found a wonderful home.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

marie0977 said:


> I wanted to say thank you again to everyone for their encouragement, and especially to Sholley and Heidi for ensuring that Chewie got the home (and siblings) that he truly deserves. I'm glad to have stumbled across this site in a time of need. Thanks again...


He is doing just fine here , they all accepted him already, just had them out and they ran together in circles (why circles..lol) until they dropped


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So glad Heidi took him. The photos in the other thread look like he will settle in nicely. Great job everyone. Glad you found this forum so that he could find a home where I am sure he is going to do just great.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

marie0977 said:


> I wanted to say thank you again to everyone for their encouragement, and especially to Sholley and Heidi for ensuring that Chewie got the home (and siblings) that he truly deserves. I'm glad to have stumbled across this site in a time of need. Thanks again...


I'm glad you found the members here who helped, too! Now you can watch Chewie grow up if you choose to!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We should start keeping track of the dogs who have been saved/rescued directly because of this forum!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

:bigangel::bigangel::bigangel::bigangel::bigangel:heidi, you are an angel in my book, thanks for rescuing chewie, goldens are wonderful, but not for everyone, i think in the description of goldens it should say, hairy, shedding, velcro dogs, who will love you forever.


----------

